# 2009 flights from dubai to UK



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

I have looked at 2009 flights to uk (to book early)
from dubai to birmingham via emirates is around 4,300
and abu dahbi to london is 3500 (which is a pain)

Anyone looked into this? or any ideas? I dont want to pay 4,300!!!
its usually around 2,200 ish....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Why don't you try other airlines? You might have to transit but you'll probably pay just half of what Emirates is charging! I travelled with Emirates when I came over only cause I didn't want to transit in Bahrain or Qatar and it cost me double what Qatar Airways was charging!!!!

Or, fly to London and then fly the rest of the way with a budget airline, like Easyjet or something! Or, get on a train from London to Birmingham. Only takes one hour to get from Euston to Birmingham on Virgin (stops once at Milton Keynes and then non-stop to Birmingham!).


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

but is there like a expedia website for UAE, where you can find cheapest route..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i traveled to tequila-land with lufthansa (stop in frankfurt) for half of what I would have paid with emirates. oh and I booked my ticket through expedia.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

expedia is saying like 900 dollars!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd rather crawl there than give EK the money.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Lufthansa is AED1300 economy....


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have looked at 2009 flights to uk (to book early)
> from dubai to birmingham via emirates is around 4,300
> ...


heart that travalin from Sharjah is cheaper , true ? or its just B*** S***...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have looked at 2009 flights to uk (to book early)
> from dubai to birmingham via emirates is around 4,300
> ...


British Airways on their own website for a return flight in Feb.

LHR -> DXB
DXB -> LHR Total cost inc taxes 326GBP (1764AED)

However if you want to go the other way on the same dates its 2600AED as taxes are charged as per the country of departure 

So...and this requires a little planning ahead...

If you plan to return to the UK on a regular basis, book from the UK initially (writing off the first outgoing LHR-> DXB flight) and go home on the return one. Then plan when you will next go to the UK after that and book a return based on your return to DXB being the outbound journey and going back to UK being the return. If you keep doing this until you choose to leave UAE for good you only write off one ticket which you will recover in the cheaper flights

In 3 flights you have made your money back on the written off flight and saved a difference equivalent to nearly a full return journey...

(1764 x 3) + (1764/2) = 6120 (to include written off flight)
2600 x 3 = 7800

Difference 7800-6120 = 1680 (which is nearly another full return journey) 

If you have more passengers the savings will obviously multiply.

So, if you know you'll be going back home for Easter, wedding in Summer, Gran's 60th, Christmas etc you can save yourself a bit of cash AND invest in the UK economy - which should help shorten the credit crunch for those loved ones we have left behind 

* exact savings will depend on how close you book to the date you fly, popularity of dates and how flexible you are on the date/time you travel.

NOTE: For BA you must cancel the origninal ticket before the check-in deadline in order to use the return. Other airlines may have similar conditions

http://www.britishairways.com/travel/genconcarr1/public/en_gb#3

_3c8) If you cancel a booking before the check-in deadline for your flight, we will not cancel your return or onward reservations.

3c9) If you fail to cancel a booking before the check-in deadline for your flight and do not show up for the flight, we may decide to cancel your return or onward reservations._

HTH


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Andy... well michael... where do you search for that...... i'll book 1300 now! for 12 times all next year haha


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

stephen..., wtf.....

I will pay you to sort my bookings out for me, ok.....

100 dirhams per hour...deal!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

They're advertising on Radio 2....

Virgin are cheap too...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

virgin to london is 1,300 then 2,500 with taxes! not too bad.... but i dont want to go to stupid london!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well it's better than manchester....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> stephen..., wtf.....
> 
> I will pay you to sort my bookings out for me, ok.....
> 
> 100 dirhams per hour...deal!


PM me with the dates of the next two times you want to travel and I'll see what the cheapest options are (include when you're willing to travel and what class)

...I'll waive the fee though, put it to charity


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> If you plan to return to the UK on a regular basis, book from the UK initially (*writing off the first outgoing LHR-> DXB flight*) and go home on the return one


You need to be a little careful with this, as I think most airlines will void a return flight, if the outbound flight is not taken 

But didn't you once recommend that people delete cookies / history when shopping around for flights because some airline websites will cache the data and use it against you (so the next time you look the flight is more expensive)? - - I have been doing this religously, ever since I saw your post mentioning it! It sounds as though it might be something for Stevieboy to consider here as well


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

im just getting him to search for my flights and advise me the best deals...

hahahaha sorted...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

maryos said:


> You need to be a little careful with this, as I think most airlines will void a return flight, if the outbound flight is not taken
> 
> But didn't you once recommend that people delete cookies / history when shopping around for flights because some airline websites will cache the data and use it against you (so the next time you look the flight is more expensive)? - - I have been doing this religously, ever since I saw your post mentioning it! It sounds as though it might be something for Stevieboy to consider here as well


Ammended it accordingly to add the specifics in the T&C


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

maryos said:


> You need to be a little careful with this, as I think most airlines will void a return flight, if the outbound flight is not taken



Correct - if you are a 'no show' for the outbound leg, your return flight is cancelled too.



-


----------



## F1Jamie (Dec 28, 2008)

Royal Brunei is always the cheapest Airline. I ahve just booked direct return to Heathrow for two people at a rate of 1900AED each (inc taxes) Airline is not too bad - dry, but they do not mind you cracking open your duty free.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Correct - if you are a 'no show' for the outbound leg, your return flight is cancelled too.
> 
> 
> 
> -


Or, buy a single to London and then buy a return: LHR - DXB - LHR. It might actually be easier though buy a return and then forfeit the outbound flight back to DXB from London and then fly out on a new ticket, especially if you travel with Emirates. Their one way ticket is about £150 more expensive that the return!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

royal brunei is coming up as 2,470.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Or, buy a single to London and then buy a return: LHR - DXB - LHR. It might actually be easier though buy a return and then forfeit the outbound flight back to DXB from London and then fly out on a new ticket, especially if you travel with Emirates. Their one way ticket is about £150 more expensive that the return!


Check the T&C's; if you take the outbound and then miss the return most airlines state that 'penalties may apply' ie, the difference between the 'cheap' return and the mor eexpensive single.

They also have your credit card details.....so no escape.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> NOTE: For BA you must cancel the origninal ticket before the check-in deadline in order to use the return. Other airlines may have similar conditions
> 
> British Airways - General Conditions of Carriage
> 
> ...


I did check the T&Cs 

Alternatively you could fly to LHR on a return from here and then write off the return part then just get UK based returns from then on...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cadas said:


> Check the T&C's; if you take the outbound and then miss the return most airlines state that 'penalties may apply' ie, the difference between the 'cheap' return and the mor eexpensive single.
> 
> They also have your credit card details.....so no escape.


That would only apply if you want to change the dates you travel or miss your flight and need to get on another flight. You would be travelling back to Dubai on a new ticket (LHR - DXB - LHR) and would effectively have paid for a return ( for DXB-LHR-DXB) but only travelled one way and forfeited the return leg! In this case, no penalties would apply (you would have already paid for a ticket that you haven't used!). If you fly with Emirates, you could even claim the money for the unused leg of the journey, minus a processing fee of £100!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Cheap flights | find and book flights from UK airports - travelsupermarket UK
is the cheapest I have always found.
cheaper from heathrow but more convenient from birmingham. Only thing irritates me is when the cheapest flight is opodo; when you get try to book they say the flight is full and want to charge you more for another flight. Grrrrrr


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

justforus, thanks...
that site is cheap, found one for 224 pounds but the only snag is you can only select, UK to Dubai and back to UK. Is there any way of doing Dubai to UK back to Dubai?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

musafir: Click-click your trip. It's that easy! (sharjah based) have DXB-Man with virgin for 2700 inc taxes...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

virgin to london was 2500 michael knight


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

so it's an extra 200 to Manc?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

erm would assume so.... stupid manc...

I need cheap to brummie


----------

